# B550 Realtek Netzwerkadapter trennt Verbindung (Standardgateway nicht verfügbar)



## cimenTo (21. Oktober 2020)

Hallo.

Ich bin mittlerweile mit meinen Ideen am Ende und wollte hier mal nachfragen.

Vor 2 Monaten ungefähr habe ich mir ein neues Mainboard gekauft. Das ASRock B550 Steel Legend. Vorher habe ich mehrere Jahre ein B350 Tomahawk Arctic benutzt und hatte dieses Problem nie. Beides mit Windows 10 64 Bit betrieben.

Seit dem Wechsel - ca. 1-2 Wochen danach, stelle ich mittlerweile täglich einen Abbruch der Internetverbindung fest.
Es passiert beim Surfen, Spielen, YouTube etc. Ganz sporadisch ohne Vorwarnung oder Fehlermeldung und zeitunabhängig.
Das Netzwerksymbol in der Taskleiste wird zur Weltkugel und das Internet ist weg.

Der PC wird nur mit LAN Kabel betrieben.

Ein Zugriff auf die Fritzbox ist mit meinem PC dann auch nichtmehr möglich. Nur per WLAN am Smartphone, oder mit dem anderen PC im Haushalt - der nie davon betroffen ist.
Alle WLAN Geräte, sowie der andere PC im Hause sind zudem weiterhin verbunden.

Probiert habe ich  folgendes ohne Besserung:

- neues LAN Kabel Cat7 (vorher normales Flachband Cat5 oder 6 gewesen und auch Abbrüche)
- neue Fritzbox 7490 mit neuester Firmware 7.21
- anderen LAN Port an Fritzbox probiert
- zwei mal neues gleiches Mainboard
- neueste Treiber (sowie verschiedene Versionen)
- bevorzugte DNS-Server in der Fritzbox auf 8.8.8.8 - 8.8.4.4 gestellt
- Netzwerkadapter Energieoptionen ausgestellt
- Netzwerkadapter komplett zurückgesetzt
- mehrmals Windows Neuinstallation

Ich bekomme die Verbindung erst wieder zum Laufen, wenn ich entweder per Problembehandlung nach einer Lösung suchen lasse, oder das Kabel am Board neu einstecke. Und es betrifft nur meinen Rechner.

Windows gibt mir dann als behobenes Problem: Standardgateway nicht verfügbar. Ethernet zurückgesetzt.

Dann klappt es wieder. Aber am nächsten Tag passiert wieder das selbe.
Mal ist der PC mehrere Stunden verbunden, mal trennt sich die Verbindung nach 3-5 Stunden.

Kann es am Mainboard liegen? Dann auch zwei mal das selbe Problem?

Würde mich über jede Hilfe freuen, da ich absolut keine Idee mehr habe.


----------



## Shimboku2 (21. Oktober 2020)

Leider bist Du nicht der einzige. Da scheint es Probleme mit dem realtek 2.5Gb zu geben. Die selben Probleme hab ich beim MSI MPG X570 GAMING PRO CARBON. Das Board hat glücklicherweise noch eine Intel Netzwerkkarte, die funktioniert.
Eine Lösung hab ich dafür allerdings auch nicht.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Oktober 2020)

> Seit dem Wechsel - ca. 1-2 Wochen danach, stelle ich mittlerweile täglich einen Abbruch der Internetverbindung fest.


Passiert das wirklich nur einmal am Tag? Vor dem Post von Shimboku2 hätte ich auf einen IP-Adressenkonflikt bzw. die Zwangstrennung von deinem Internetanbieter spekuliert. 

Aber wenn das so ist wie Shimboku2 sagt, dann wirst du temporär wohl mit einem WLAN-Stick auskommen müssen.
Ich kann dir den hier empfehlen: *Klick* 

Kostet ca. 35 € und sollte helfen das Problem zu überbrücken bis ggf. ein neuer Treiber von Realtek kommt. Die Einrichtung ist kinderleicht, und da der Stick auch von AVM ist, gibt´s keine Probleme mit der Kompatibilität.


----------



## cimenTo (21. Oktober 2020)

Es passiert mittlerweile sogut wie täglich und es ist nicht die Zwangstrennung. Denn diese ist Nachts um 4 Uhr oder so im Router eingestellt. Mal passiert es um 17 Uhr, mal 19 Uhr 21 oder auch spät Nachts um 23 oder 1 Uhr.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Oktober 2020)

Läuft deine FritzBox auf IPv4 oder IPv6?


----------



## cimenTo (21. Oktober 2020)

Also in der Fritzbox im Menü unter Zugangsdaten und dann IPv6 ist die Unterstützung nicht aktiv. Da ist kein Haken gesetzt sodass ich von IPv4 ausgehe.


----------



## Shimboku2 (21. Oktober 2020)

Siehe auch hier. 




__ Reddit
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
www.reddit.com/r/MSI_Gaming/comments/hsmz3x

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Reddit. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## cimenTo (21. Oktober 2020)

Shimboku2 schrieb:


> Siehe auch hier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo bin schon seit Wochen am Suchen und diesen Thread und andere habe ich auch schon gesehen.

Ach diesen hier:





__ Reddit
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
www.reddit.com/r/gigabytegaming/comments/hqsrj5

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Reddit. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Habe mal Realtek angeschrieben in der Hoffnung, dass die vielleicht sagen können ob es tatsächlich ein generelles Problem ist. Ansonsten wäre ein USB LAN Adapter auch eine Alternative oder? Für 15-20€. So kann ich ja eventuell den Realtek Chip ausschließen.


----------



## Shimboku2 (21. Oktober 2020)

Ja soweit bin ich leider noch nicht gekommen. Gerne Infoe wenn Du eine Antwort hast.


----------



## Downsampler (21. Oktober 2020)

Hast du schon versucht das Powermanagement für den Ethernetadapter abzuschalten?

Im Geräte Manager unter Netzwerkadapter den passenden Eintrag markieren dann Rechtsklick, Eigenschaften, Energieverwaltung, den Haken entfernen bei "Computer kann das Gerät ausschalten, um Energie zu sparen".

Das musste ich bei meinem Board auch machen, sonst war die Verbindung weg und aufwachen aus dem Energiesparmodus tut dieser Netzwerkadapter nicht mehr.

Habe momentan schon seit 4 oder 5 Wochen das gleiche Problem mit meiner Grafikkarte. Sobald der Bildschirm abschaltet ist es ein Lottospiel, ob der PC nochmal ein Bild anzeigt oder nicht. Ist man dabei im Spiel und geht ein paar Minuten weg, dann hängt der  Rechner mit Blackscreen da herum und zeigt kein Bild mehr.


----------



## cimenTo (21. Oktober 2020)

Hab ich schon gemacht. Keine Besserung. Lustigerweise sind all diese Einstellungen im anderen PC zu Hause an und der PC verliert die Verbindung nie. Auch mit dem B350 Board habe ich an diesen Einstellungen nie was verändert und hatte nie Abbrüche. Es ist ein Rätsel mit dem neuen Board.


----------



## cimenTo (26. Oktober 2020)

Also Neuigkeiten habe ich nicht groß welche. Eine Antwort von Realtek habe ich auch noch nicht erhalten. Habe aber gesehen dass es eine ganz frische Realtek Version gibt. Version 10.045. Eventuell bringt diese ja was.






						Realtek PCIe FE / GBE / 2.5G / Gaming Ethernet Family Controller Software - REALTEK
					






					www.realtek.com
				





PS: Auch mit dem neuen Treiber keine Besserung. Soeben wieder einen Abbruch gehabt.
Benutze jetzt mal zum Testen einen USB-LAN Adapter. Es nervt einfach nur...


----------



## cimenTo (30. Oktober 2020)

Nochmal kurzes Update:

Ich will nicht allzu voreilig sein, aber die Treiberversion 10.038.1118.2019 scheint dieses Problem nicht zu verursachen. Seit meinem letzten Post hatte ich jedoch keine Abbrüche mehr mit dieser Version






						Realtek RTL-81xx Drivers Version 10.038.0120.2020 WHQL
					

Windows 10




					www.station-drivers.com
				




Nicht wundern wenn der Link Version 10.038.0120.2020 sagt. Die Installation ist die Version die ich oben genannt habe.

Ein Versuch wäre es wert.

Ansonsten probiere ich wie gesagt den USB-LAN Adapter.


----------



## Rafa85 (20. Dezember 2020)

Hallo!



cimenTo schrieb:


> Nochmal kurzes Update:
> 
> Ich will nicht allzu voreilig sein, aber die Treiberversion 10.038.1118.2019 scheint dieses Problem nicht zu verursachen. Seit meinem letzten Post hatte ich jedoch keine Abbrüche mehr mit dieser Version
> 
> ...



Funktioniert es mit dieser Treiber Version? Habe das gleiche Problem mit meinen B550-Aorus Pro.

Mfg


----------



## cimenTo (20. Dezember 2020)

Rafa85 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leider nicht lange gehalten. Habe hier und da einiges probiert aber nur ein USB zu LAN Adapter brachte Hilfe.

Nun habe ich vor kurzem das ganze System nochmal neu aufgesetzt und benutze die aller neueste Treiberversion 10.045 von der Realtek Seite. Bislang hatte ich noch keinen Abbruch wie davor. Habe Windows auf einen USB Stick gepackt mit dem 20H2 Update. Ich werde sehen wie es sich entwickelt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Dezember 2020)

Wenn es nicht hält, hast du unter windows die netzwerk-adresse und den anderen kram mal manuell eingestellt?
Außerdem schau mal in den treiber. Mitunter lässt sich da die link-geschwindigkeit drosseln (die fritte kann eh nur 1 gbit). Dort stellst du dann 1 gbit full duplex ein statt "auto".
Allgemein: Um realtek sollte man immer einen bogen machen. Ich hasse lan und w-lan controller von denen wie die pest. Leider lässt es sich nicht immer vermeiden das man sowas auf dem board hat. (und ich nehme nach möglichkeit nur windows-treiber, denn die funzen noch am ehesten)


----------



## cimenTo (20. Dezember 2020)

Ja hatte hier und da einiges probiert aber brachte alles nichts. Mal sehen ob es so bleibt wie es ist. Aktuell hatte ich nämlich keine Abbrüche.


----------



## Rafa85 (22. Dezember 2020)

Das hoffe ich ja doch das das mal gefixed wird. Hatte bei den oberen 4 USB 2.0 Ports auch Probleme mit der Stromversorgung was dann über ein Bios Update behoben wurde.


----------



## vb87 (22. Januar 2021)

Bei mir zeigt sich das Problem auch. Habe heute den neuesten Treiber (10.45.928.2020) von der Realtek-Seite installiert. Erst sah es gut aus, aber nach 8 Stunden hatte ich den Fehler jetzt leider doch wieder.

Zum Glück lässt er sich einfach beheben. Einmal Netzwerkkabel ziehen und wieder stecken und die Verbindung steht wieder.


----------



## Rafa85 (25. Februar 2021)

Habe das Problem immer noch Falls jemand eine Lösung hat bitte ich um eine Rückmeldung.


vb87 schrieb:


> Zum Glück lässt er sich einfach beheben. Einmal Netzwerkkabel ziehen und wieder stecken und die Verbindung steht wieder.


Noch leichter ist es wenn man den Netzwerkadapter deaktiviert und wieder aktiviert.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Februar 2021)

Rafa85 schrieb:


> Habe das Problem immer noch Falls jemand eine Lösung hat bitte ich um eine Rückmeldung.


Wir haben bei uns im Büro diverse Rechner mit B450-Chipsatz die ähnliche Probleme haben. Nur hier ist es ein Asus-Board mit Realtek-LAN.

Lösung: 








						Intel Gigabit CT Desktop LAN-Adapter, RJ-45, PCIe 1.1 x1, bulk ab € 32,99 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Intel Gigabit CT Desktop LAN-Adapter, RJ-45, PCIe 1.1 x1, bulk ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: LAN-Adapter • Bauform: 1x PCIe-Karte (wechselbare Blende: full height und low profile Blende im Lief… ✔ Adapter & Hubs ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## Rafa85 (8. Mai 2021)

Hi Leute! 

Neuer Treiber ist da, bei dem das Problem anscheinend gefixed wurde.









						B550 AORUS PRO (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com
				




Mfg


----------

